# Ice holding up?????



## slowpoke69 (Nov 29, 2010)

Just went out to check a couple local lakes. Still seams to be good ice didn't make it out to far need cleats. The shore line a little iffy but I could get to solid ice. Had a hell of a time trying to drill a hole while sliding around, but got a couple drilled and it looks great.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

There has been about 20 cars and trucks at the crocker boat launch all day today.I haven't heard how the fishing or the ice is but guys are still walking on it.


----------



## IceFreek (Jan 16, 2012)

Whatever so called weahter report you look at is about the same. The low is what matters here boys. The high for the day is the HIGH. It takes all day to get there. Think about summer, on a so-called 90 degree day, when you rather be in the A/C, 7:00AM or 4:00PM? As long as we are getting temps in the mid to low 20's at night the ice will maintain, and actually grow.


----------



## sNeAkYpEtE11 (Feb 7, 2011)

Went out on a lake east of GR tonight for an hour or so. Ice was a solid 4 inches 2 1/2 clear 1 1/2 cloudy. Glad I had cleats. Fishing was great


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Fishin-Magician (Jan 13, 2012)

Fished cedar lake today around Howell mi not alot of action but it was good to get out


If ya ain't losing lures
Ya ain't fishing


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Fished several hours tonight on about 5.5-6'' of ice here in Oakland County. Only caught 4 fish, and was frustrated, but good to get out.


----------



## buggs (Jan 21, 2011)

stoney creek gained back the ice it lost on monday, 3-4" but still some open areas, definatly go with a partner. will be out thurs morning , if someone wants to meet up send me a p.m.


----------

